# Ride for the Cure



## rideforthecurect (May 5, 2009)

Ride for the Cure Ct will be hosting its 9th annual equestrian event on October 4th in Pomfret, CT to support the Susan Komen Foundation for the Cure in their battle to find the ultimate cure for breast cancer. Other Rides for 2009 will be held in MA, VA and TX. Please contact us for more information and help in starting a Ride in your area at Ride for the Cure. Join us in this fight.


----------

